

Rack 1.0 released - clofresh
http://groups.google.com/group/rack-devel/browse_thread/thread/a934eba995f3d23

======
jpcx01
Rack is probably the most important project for the Ruby world since Rails.
Allowing any ruby web framework to work seamlessly with each other should help
propel the newly competing web framework as first class citizens, to be used
easily alongside Rails .

Soon we'll see Routing, Authentication, and Debugging all using Rack
middleware instead of framework specific plugins.

~~~
jcapote
Why were you downmodded? This is exactly what's going to happen, and it's
going to be awesome. For details, check out Jon Crosby's talk on rack
middleware: [http://mwrc2009.confreaks.com/13-mar-2009-11-05-in-a-
world-o...](http://mwrc2009.confreaks.com/13-mar-2009-11-05-in-a-world-of-
middleware-who-needs-monolithic-applications-jon-crosby.html)

------
mrduncan
Congrats to the core team and all of the contributors!

For those who haven't checked it out, the spec is surprisingly short
(<http://rack.rubyforge.org/doc/files/SPEC.html>).

~~~
rue
<http://rack.rubyforge.org/doc/SPEC.html> is the current specification. The
new documentation interface (the Darkfish template) uses different paths.

